# MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!



## allegoric (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

eine Warnung meinerseits.

Ich war letzte Woche mit meiner Familie für mehrere Tage bei der MS Ostpreußen als reservierte "Kuttermitfahrer" angemeldet. 

Wir sind dann vergangene Woche von Leipzig nach Heiligenhafen als Kurzurlaub zum Angeln aufgebrochen. Unvermittelt lag das Schiff auf dem Trockendock und wurde gestrichen.

Wir erhielten keine Information und viele erboste Mitangler, die sich reihenweise auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wurden ebenso nicht informiert und machten sich auf den Weg. Die Situation an den Wochenende war besonders schlimm, da die anderen Schiffe teilweise ausgebucht waren und sich dort die Angler gegen 6 Uhr im Hafen ohne Schiff häuften.


Klar sollte man sich noch 1-2 Tage vorher extra informieren, aber unsere Buchung lag nicht all zu weit zurück und ich gehe davon aus, dass so ein Anstrich nicht unvermittelt kommt.



Wir konnten zum Glück auf die MS Klaus-Peter ausweichen. Fische gab es am "Sturmtag" reichlich, aber es wurde nur die Kinderstube herausgezuppelt und bis auf die nette Besatzung und die an sich schönen Tage, war nichts wirklich los und anglerisch hatte es sich für keinen gelohnt. Nur die Bratpfanne konnte sich freuen ;-).


----------



## karlos325i (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

[edit by Thomas9904: Bei uns herrscht ein anderer Ton...........]


----------



## allegoric (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

formuliers gern noch einmal anders, ich habe es leider nicht gelesen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich glaub nicht das du, allegoric, damit gemeint warst!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

editiert


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

so sinds halt" die norddeutschen",immer für ne überraschung gut.....


----------



## LdaRookie (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Mh... sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich...

ABER: Das ist dennoch nur eine Momentaufnahme von einem Tag... den du zwar jetzt so entsprechend negativ erlebt hast, aber der deswegen trotzdem eine absolute Ausnahme sein könnte...

Hast du mit dem Veranstalter mal sprechen können? Hat er sich kulant verhalten und dir bspw. eine Gratis-Tour (oder einen Rabatt) zu einem Ausweichtermin angeboten? Konnte er eine sinnvolle Erklärung vorbringen?

Hast du überhaupt versucht ein klärendes Gespräch zu führen oder bist du einfach nur wütend auf den "Ausweichkutter" umgestiegen? (was ja an sich völlig in Ordnung wäre)

Hast du von anderen Anglern die da standen irgendwas gehört, was darauf schließen lässt, dass das häufiger vorkommt?


Worauf ich hinaus will: Auch wenn das sehr ärgerlich ist und du auch verständlicherweise wütend warst an dem Tag, muss das nicht der Regelfall sein. Und im größten deutschen Anglerboard eine solche Warnung auszusprechen, ist schon stark rufschädigend für einen solchen betrieb! Da sollte die Warnung Hand und Fuß haben! 


Nachdem das gesagt ist: Was hat karlos325i gesagt?! Würde mich ja mal echt interessieren!


----------



## allegoric (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Die Tour liegt schon alle Weile zurück, siehe Datum des ersten Posts ;-). Ich habe jetzt nur noch einmal darauf reagiert, weil der Post vom Zweiten zensiert wurde und mich interessiert hat, was er dazu zu sagen hat.

Weiterhin habe ich die Mannschaft direkt vor Ort getroffen und konnte mit denen reden! Auf meine Aussage, dass wir vor ca. 2 Wochen reserviert haben für 2 Ausfahrten und wir trotz hinterlegter Telefonnummer nicht angerufen wurden und eben den weiten Weg gemacht haben, kam nur die Antwort: "Siehste doch, die wird gestrichen, da fahren wir ganz sicher nicht raus!" 
So weit hatte der Gute ja Recht, aber nett war das auch nicht und von Angebot eines Preisnachlasses bzw. einer anderen Fahrt war niemals die Rede. Das wäre auch nicht gegangen (logischerweise), aber die EInsicht fehlte komplett....

Das Wortgefecht ging noch ein paar Mal hin und her ohne weiter Regung...
Am nächsten Morgen kamen noch deutlich mehr Angler vorbei, die sich wunderten, wo das Schiff ist. Die wurden dann glücklicherweise von den übrigen Schiffen mit Ach und Krach aufgenommen, wo wir mittlerweile schon längst umgebucht hatten.

Da kann man ganz sicher nicht von einem Einzelfall reden oder einem Versehen. Ich bin sonst auch nicht nachtragend, aber so etwas ist geplant. Wäre es ein Motorausfall oder ähnliches, hätte ich noch Verständnis, aber so geht's nicht. Außerdem kann ich meine Berichte schreiben, wohin ich will. Dazu ist nun einmal freie Meinungsäußerung da. Wer etwas Gutes zu berichten hat, kann dies natürlich gern tun. Ich wollte ursprünglich auch mit dem Schiff fahren, weil es in den Vorwochen gute Fänge gab. Aber so natürlich nicht.


----------



## zandernase (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Servus,

mir ist letztes Jahr sowas ähnliches mit der Ostpreussen passiert.
Ich war zufällig mehr oder weniger in der Nähe. Habe angerufen und gefragt ob sie den nächsten morgen rausfahren. "Na klar komm rum, wir fahren." Als ich nächsten morgen dort war ging ich an Board und was war? Alle die schon da waren schauen mich komisch an und meinten: "wo warst Du denn die letzten 2 Tage, zu wem gehörst Du denn?" Dann hat sich rausgestellt das die Gruppe die Ostpreussen für die ganze Woche gechartert hatte.
Ich konnte dann aber auf der Tanja (glaub ich) mitfahren.

Da hab ich mich allerdings schon gefragt warum ich vorher angerufen hab... und ob das nur verpeilt von denen war oder einfach keine Lust nachzuschauen, oder oder oder...

Gruß ZN


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



allegoric schrieb:


> Die Tour liegt schon alle Weile zurück, siehe Datum des ersten Posts ;-). Ich habe jetzt nur noch einmal darauf reagiert, weil der Post vom Zweiten zensiert wurde und mich interessiert hat, was er dazu zu sagen hat.
> 
> Weiterhin habe ich die Mannschaft direkt vor Ort getroffen und konnte mit denen reden! Auf meine Aussage, dass wir vor ca. 2 Wochen reserviert haben für 2 Ausfahrten und wir trotz hinterlegter Telefonnummer nicht angerufen wurden und eben den weiten Weg gemacht haben, kam nur die Antwort: "Siehste doch, die wird gestrichen, da fahren wir ganz sicher nicht raus!"
> So weit hatte der Gute ja Recht, aber nett war das auch nicht und von Angebot eines Preisnachlasses bzw. einer anderen Fahrt war niemals die Rede. Das wäre auch nicht gegangen (logischerweise), aber die EInsicht fehlte komplett....
> ...


Hi, nun möchte ich auch meine Meinung dazu geben......darf doch glaub ich jeder, auch wenn es einige gleich wieder als "Rufmord" o.ä. bezeichnen.
Ich gebe dir da vollkommen Recht, bei Reservierung und hinterlegter Rufnummer sollte man schon etwas mehr auf seine Kunden Rücksicht nehmen (wenn man denn überhaupt will, dass die wiederkommen #c)
Antworten hier wie "so sinds halt die Norddeutschen etc."...... kann man wohl für sich behalten, sind meiner Meinung nach hier nicht angebracht, sorry ist meine Meinung (auch wenn's in Klammern war).|rolleyes (Bin auch "Norddeutscher" und bezeichne mich als sehr zuverlässig!!!!)
Aber so wie hier gelesen, ist da wohl schon öfter "etwas" in der Richtung vorgefallen.........#c?
Wenn man dort also zukünftig reserviert hat, wäre es wohl besser vorher nochmal durchzurufen um sich den Trip bestätigen zu lassen......
Aber Gott sei Dank, lernt man aus sowas und kann zukünftig selbst entscheiden wo man mitfährt.......#6 

(Gut für alle Leser etc., dass man hier solche "Dinge" anspricht........... denn ich persnlich hätte auch überhaupt keine Lust da morgens "mit einer langen Nase" zu stehen.....) #h

reinhauen!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Kann das Unbehagen des TE vollkommen verstehen! Da gibts auch nichts schönzureden und man braucht da auch den Veranstalter nicht in Schutz nehmen. Habe mich beim Mitlesen auf jeden fall für den TE mitgeärgert! Selbst wenns eine "Ausnahme" war, ist das Verhalten der Mannschaft inakzeptabel! Die Unfreundlichkeit und Kundenverprellung kann ich nicht verstehen - und kann man sich eigentlich als Geschäftsunternehmen auch nicht erlauben. Aber offenbar ist die Nachfrage groß genug - da braucht man sich wohl keine Platte machen... Ich denke das Karma wird sich schon melden


----------



## Forellenfreier (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Hättest Du einen Partyservice gebucht,die Dich dann hängen lassen ,kannst Du die auf Schadensregulierung verklagen.Der Kutter hat eine Reservierung angenommen und bestätigt.Normalerweise kann man Ihn belangen wenn es keinen Ausweichkutter gegeben hätte,bzw.ist er in der Pflicht den Reservierenden einen Ersatz zu bieten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Forellenfreier schrieb:


> Hättest Du einen Partyservice gebucht,die Dich dann hängen lassen ,kannst Du die auf Schadensregulierung verklagen.Der Kutter hat eine Reservierung angenommen und bestätigt.*Normalerweise* kann man Ihn belangen wenn es keinen Ausweichkutter gegeben hätte,bzw.ist er in der Pflicht den Reservierenden einen Ersatz zu bieten.


 

Was bedeutet " normalerweise " ? #c
Wenn ich bei ihm buche, will ich keinen anderen Kahn.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

also Brakelmann und Adsche Tönnsen 
würden da so übern 

Nennwert reden:q:q:q


----------



## Franky D (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Sicherlich ist es mehr als ärgerlich wenn man eine relativ weite Anreise antritt und dann von dem gebuchten kutter hängen gelassen wird.
Man könnte trotzdem vorher nachfragen ob der kutter fährt oder ob es Wetterbedingte ausfälle oder sonstige ungeplante verhinderungen gibt.

So mache ich es z.b immer, ich fahre aber auch mit einem anderen Schiff ab Heiligenhafen der MS Einigkeit und habe eine einfache anfahrt von 650km und so bis dato noch nie schlechte erfahrungen gemacht eher sogar positive da der ein oder andere wertvolle info noch rausgerückt wurde.

Ich kann sicherlich das Ärgerniss des TE nachvollziehen in wie weit man hier auf ein Ausgleich hoffen oder bestehen kann ist aber fraglich unsere Hobbyjuristen kennen sich da sicherlich besser aus ;-).

Solange kein direkter Hinweis auf der Homepage steht oder mündlich bei einem Telefonat mitgeteilt wurde, dass man sich explizit vorher nochmals Informieren sollte ob das Schiff fährt oder nicht denke ich wäre es mehr als angebracht und überaus kulant dem Kunden entgegen zu kommen.

Eine andere möglichkeit wird der Kunde aber nicht haben auser auf die Kulanz des Eigners zu hoffen,
da er leider nicht belegen kann verbindlich gebucht zu haben.
Da es sich um eine mündliche vereinbarung am Telefon handelt.

anderst sieht es wiederum bei einem schriftlichen Chartervertrag aus da können sich beide Parteien auf einen schriftlich geschlossenen vertrag beziehen.

Bei der mündlichen vereinigung bleibt eben leider nur das fazit pech gehabt und sch.....e gelaufen und glück gehabt das andere Kutter noch platz hatten.
Ich für mich persönlich würde daraus auch folgende schlüsse ziehen den Kahn wahrscheinlich zu meiden meinem unmut hier kund tuen evtl in einer etwas anderen neutraleren Form.

Anstelle des TE´s würde ich einfach nochmal bei der Rederei anrufen oder per E-mail Kontakt aufnehmen und auf diesen Misstand hinweißen natürlich in einer adeqaten Verhaltensweise welche ich einfach mal vorraussetze und fragen ob sie dir irgendiwe entgegen kommen, dies würde ich mir dann aber schriftlich absichern lassen, was anderes außer Ärger im Bauch wird dir wohl nicht bleiben

gruß Franky


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Franky D schrieb:


> Anstelle des TE´s würde ich einfach nochmal bei der Rederei anrufen oder per E-mail Kontakt aufnehmen und auf diesen Misstand hinweißen natürlich in einer adeqaten Verhaltensweise welche ich einfach mal vorraussetze und fragen ob sie dir irgendiwe entgegen kommen, dies würde ich mir dann aber schriftlich absichern lassen, was anderes außer Ärger im Bauch wird dir wohl nicht bleiben
> 
> gruß Franky


 
Moin Franky,
da hast du natürlich Recht...... aber zu den Punkten "Nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen " u.s.w. ... nachdem der TE die "Besatzung" angesprochen hatte und diese "Antworten" bekam, glaubst du die Reederei hätte sich dann neinen Anruf oder Hinweis auf den "Missstand" zu Herzen genommen??  hm........ ich lass das mal so stehen, kann's mir aber garnicht vorstellen.
Und in Bezug auf "neutraleres Daraufhinweisen"..... ganz klar NEIN, denn dann würden evtl. andere Reeder oder Besatzungen etc. mit "verdächtigt" werden.
Von daher ist ein direktes Ansprechen hier schon OK, so sind auch andere potentielle Mitfahrer zukünftig informiert.
(Natürlich in einem vernünftigen Ton u.s.w. und keinesfalls rufschädigend, was oft nicht so ganz einfach ist.......)


----------



## offense80 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Da gebe ich dir zu 100% recht mit dem was du geschrieben hast Rolf #6
Zum Glück sind nicht alle Kutterkapitäne so. Wir haben es ja auch schon anders erleben dürfen. Und ich finde es gut, das sowas hier gepostet wird. Denn wie man sieht ist es definitiv kein Einzelfall. Und wenn alle anderen Angler, die diesen Tag auch dort gebucht hatten, im Anglerboard gewesen wären, hätte dieses Thema wohl etliche Seiten mehr gefüllt....


----------



## Waldima (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Leute, Ihr tut hier alle so, als handele es sich um einen großes Unternehmen. Fakt ist aus meiner Sicht: Die "Reederin" asiatischer Herkunft ist mit dem Betrieb (zwei Angestellte, davon ist einer ihr Bruder) vollkommen überfordert, hat gar kein Interesse, ihn gewissenhaft weiterzuführen und will das Schiff schnellstmöglich verkaufen. Problem ist nur, dass kein potentieller Käufer bereit ist, einen illusorischen Preis für ein fast 70 Jahre altes Schiff mit unter Umständen altersbedingt vorhandenen Mängeln und einer völlig ungewissen Zukunft für Hochseeangelkutter (erst recht für Holzschiffe) zu zahlen. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Bis zu seinem Tod bzw. bis zum Ausbruch seiner schweren Krankheit hat Kapitän Gerhard alles geregelt, nicht die Reederin. Wenn Ihr Euch jetzt mal informiert, wer Ihr dabei hilft, das Schiff zu verkaufen, wisst Ihr, dass Frau Stengel nicht allzuviel selbst regelt.


----------



## Franky D (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Franky,
> da hast du natürlich Recht...... aber zu den Punkten "Nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen " u.s.w. ... nachdem der TE die "Besatzung" angesprochen hatte und diese "Antworten" bekam, glaubst du die Reederei hätte sich dann neinen Anruf oder Hinweis auf den "Missstand" zu Herzen genommen?? hm........ ich lass das mal so stehen, kann's mir aber garnicht vorstellen.
> Und in Bezug auf "neutraleres Daraufhinweisen"..... ganz klar NEIN, denn dann würden evtl. andere Reeder oder Besatzungen etc. mit "verdächtigt" werden.
> Von daher ist ein direktes Ansprechen hier schon OK, so sind auch andere potentielle Mitfahrer zukünftig informiert.
> (Natürlich in einem vernünftigen Ton u.s.w. und keinesfalls rufschädigend, was oft nicht so ganz einfach ist.......)


 

nun die Besatzung hat ja nicht unbedingt direkt etwas mit der Reederei zu tuen und wie heißt es immer so schön wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt ;-).
da der TE eben nur das Überwort Besatzung angegeben hat und nicht konkret ob er den Kapitän oder Decksmann/aushilfe gesprochen hat habe ich den den punkt mit der Reederei angeführt.
Habe ich neutral geschrieben? wenn ja dann bitte ich um entschuldigung da ich dies dann etwas unpräziese formuliert habe,
sicherlich würde ich auch konkret erwähnen um welchen Betrieb es sich handelt aber würde dies nicht mit der überschrift als Warnung deklarieren darauf habe ich das eigendlich bezogen beim rest stimme ich dir auch vollkommen zu.


----------



## bacalo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Waldima

Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen in den vergangenen 12 Mnaten.


----------



## Waldima (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@all: Ihr braucht Euch nur die HP www.ms-ostpreussen1.de anzusehen, die zuletzt am 6.9.2010 aktualisiert wurde. Demnach beträgt der Fahrpreis noch immer 30,- EUR (Was passiert, wenn jemand darauf besteht?), und der Kapitän ist nach wie vor Gerhard Stengel - makaber!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Franky D schrieb:


> Ich für mich persönlich würde daraus auch folgende schlüsse ziehen den Kahn wahrscheinlich zu meiden meinem unmut hier kund tuen evtl in einer etwas anderen neutraleren Form.


 
Hi Franky, 
das war hierauf bezogen.......  . Aber ich weiss jetzt wie du es meinst........

Waldima,

gebe dir da auch recht..... aber ich meine man macht sein Geschäft richgtig oder garnicht. Sicherlich kann immer "etwas vorkommen oder passieren"........... aber da sollte danach doch bitte etwas mehr "Kundenfreundlichkeit" zu spüren sein. 
Denn wer hat denn Lust auf so eine unsichere Angelegenheit und fährt dafür auch noch hunderte von Kilometer? 
Aber jeder soll da für sich entscheiden.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Sofern die Buchung & die Buchungsbestätigung schriftlich erfolgten, somit auch beweisbar sind, würde ich denen meine Anfahrtskosten & die für diese Tour nutzlos getätigten Aufwendungen aller Art komplett unter Fristsetzung in Rechnung stellen. (...klappt in voller Höhe nur, wenn ihr nicht adäquaten "Ersatz" gefunden habt - aber etwaige Mehrkosten f.d. Ersatz wären auch ersatzfähig!...und wer weiß denn, ob ihr an dem Tag auch "Ersatz" gefunden habt.......ähem...*zwinker-zwinker*).

Geht garnicht so ein Verhalten!

Wenn mal ein Schaden am Schiff vorliegt, der repariert werden MUSS, um (sicher) rausfahren zu können, dann ist das ein anderes Paar Schuhe!

Aber - Reservierungen annehmen, die Leute weit anfahren lassen und dann sein Schiff zum Anstreichen zu bringen ist nicht nur dumm, sondern auch rechtlich relevant, sofern der Anstrich nicht zwingend geboten - oder AUCH mit notwendigen & unaufschiebbaren Reparaturen verbunden war - wobei dann auch UNVERZÜGLICH ein kurzer Anruf möglich und geboten gewesen wäre!!!

Das Minimum, was man von seinem Vertragspartner als Kunde hätte erwarten können, wäre ein (möglicher!) Anruf am Vortag gewesen - der allerdings auch schon u.U. geeignet wäre, Schadensersatzansprüche zu begründen für nutzlos getätigte Aufwendungen f.d. Tour!

Naja - gute Werbung ist das sicher nicht & ich kann aus diesem Verhalten des Bootseigners nur eins schliessen --> ihm geht´s wohl zu gut - sonst wäre er anständiger zu Kunden!

Ernie


----------



## LdaRookie (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Seht ihr... wollte mit meinem Hinweis eigentlich genau auf die Diskussion raus... 
Hier gibt es jetzt ein paar übereinstimmende Meinungen und Berichte...
Die Hintergründe wurden nochmal konkretisiert..

So.. auf Basis der ganzen Infos ist der Beitrag vollkommen gerechtfertigt...
Wollte ja nur sagen, dass man sich ein möglichst aussagekräftiges Bild machen sollte, bevor man Warnungen postet... #h


----------



## allegoric (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Wie bereits gesagt, wir hatten erst zwei Wochen vorher gebucht, da bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass zumindestens rein "technisch" alles funktioniert. Mit dem Wetter kann es ja immer schief gehen und da purer Sonnenschein und wenig Wind angesagt war, haben wir nicht erst angerufen. Darum sind wir ja auch 1 Tag vorher hin zum Hafen, um die Tour abzuchecken und eventuell umbuchen zu können -> was ja auch funktionierte ;-)

Es war ja auch ein toller Wochenendtrip und jetzt die Reederei zu belangen oder ähnliches finde ich in dem Zusammenhang zu viel des Guten.

Aber wie schon andere meine Meinung teilen, darf ich wenigstens anschließend meinen Unmut kundtun. Was würde denn aus der Gesellschaft werden, dürfte man sich keine Meinung mehr bilden oder Dinge / Geschäfte / Menschen beurteilen? Amazon würde nicht mehr funktionieren, jeder macht, was er für richtig hält, es würde jeder gnadenlos über den Tisch gezogen werden usw.!

"Ruf schädigen" ist für mich, über eine Person / Geschäft unwahres, nicht zutreffendes berichten, um wiederum dessen positiven Einfluss auf andere zu schmälern. Da ich hier jedoch Erlebtes verarbeite, trifft das nicht zu und da bleibe ich auch kalt #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@angelnrolfman nichts gegen deine zuverlässigkeit, bin auch norddeutscher






Wegofishing schrieb:


> Schade irgendwie, wäre interessant gewesen, was der Kollege / die Kollegin da nach 7 1/2 Jahren stiller Mitgliedschaft da derart auf dem Herzen hatte, dass er/sie sein Schweigen gebrochen hat...



mein post"so sinds halt die norddeutschen"bezog sich *nicht* auf die kutterbesatzung oder kutter sondern auf karlos325i ,der sein langes schweigen brach


----------



## Waldima (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Waldima,

gebe dir da auch recht..... aber ich meine man macht sein Geschäft richgtig oder garnicht. Sicherlich kann immer "etwas vorkommen oder passieren"........... aber da sollte danach doch bitte etwas mehr "Kundenfreundlichkeit" zu spüren sein. 
Denn wer hat denn Lust auf so eine unsichere Angelegenheit und fährt dafür auch noch hunderte von Kilometer? 
Aber jeder soll da für sich entscheiden. [/QUOTE]

@angelnrolfman: Wir sind gar nicht auseinander. Ich kann sowohl Deinen Ärger als auch Deine gewünschten Konsequenzen nachvollziehen und wollte hier weder Personen noch "Reederei" verteidigen, sondern habe mich darum bemüht, aus meiner Sicht Hintergründe zu erläutern und ein realistisches Bild der Lage zu zeichnen.


----------



## Waldima (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

P.S: Schon vernommen? Siegbert ist nicht mehr Kapitän des MS "Ostpreussen I". Er hat sich ein Boot gekauft und fischt wieder. Die Leitung auf dem Angelkutter hat Heiko Stengel übernommen. Ich bin gerne mit Siegbert gefahren, wenn das MS "Einigkeit" mal wieder ausgebucht war. Finde, dass Siegbert einen guten Job auf der "Ostpreussen I" gemacht hat und dachte, er tut das auch gerne. Schade! Aber wenn er nicht verdrängt wurde, hat der Posten sicher auch für Heiko und Familie etwas für sich! Alles Gute dem neuen Kapitän!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> @angelnrolfman nichts gegen deine zuverlässigkeit, bin auch norddeutscher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 !!!


----------



## Chris der Dorsch (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Heiko fährt wieder? Dauerhaft? Und ist Claudia auch dabei?


----------



## Waldima (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@ Chris der Dorsch: Ziel von Estela Stengel ist es wohl nach wie vor, das Schiff zu verkaufen.. Aber realistisch betrachtet, wird sich kaum ein Käufer finden (s. dazu auch meine vorherigen Posts). Daher kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass Heiko den Kutter bis auf Weiteres fahren wird. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Claudia auch mit von der Partie sein wird, zumindest mittelfristig nicht. In den Wintermonaten fliegt Dado ja immer in die Heimat (meist November bis Februar). Spätestens ab März wird er sicher wieder Ansprüche auf seinen Arbeitsplatz anmelden, und es ist schwer vorstellbar, dass die Chefin als seine Schwester ihm dies verwehren wird.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## peiner freak (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

soo schaut es aus .....


----------



## gerihecht (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: VORSICHT: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Moin aus Hamburg.

Ich finde es ist da einiges schief gelaufen und ich kann den Ärger der Betroffenen teilweise nachvollziehenaber:
Wenn ich eine Tour buche rufe ich am Vorabend der Tour immer an und frage ob auch alles ok ist.
Finde es schon ein wenig Geschäftsschädigend wenn es dann unter VORSICHT MS OSTPREUSEN ins Forum gestellt wird.
Vor allen für Angler welche die Fam.Stengel und ihren guten Service nicht kennen.
Wünsche der MS Ostpreußen und den Betreibern auch in Zukunft alles gute und die Kraft alles durchzustehen .

Gruß Gerd.


----------



## wafabe (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

An allen Booten,die von Heiligenhafen fahren gibt es etwas auszusetzen . Ich fahre alle 14 Tage raus.Zuverlässigkeit,Service ,Fische finden,  usw sind mit großem Abstand am Besten auf der `Einigkeit `.
Wie die meisten anderen bin auch ich der Meinung, bei der Ostpreussen steht der sehr, sehr schwierige Verkauf im Vordergrund .Die Angler sind nur lästig.
Was ist eigentlich aus den Benutzern der Jahreskarten geworden ?? Nur für´ Èinheimische `?


----------



## marcus2803 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

und was ist mit der ms seho???????
 für mich der beste kutter .service, preis, leistung passt einfach 
 und wenn sich keiner findet für die ostpreussen 1 ist das schade 
 mir währe es lieber siegbert , heiko, oder irgendeiner aus fam.stengel macht es . es sind doch fast eh nur noch 2 grosse fam in heiligenhafen am werk -.


----------



## wafabe (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Noch im Dezember erzählte mir Siegbert er hätte gekündigt und würde nicht mehr für die Ostpreussen zur Verfügung stehen .


----------



## MortyHH (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Hat jemand einen aktuellen Stand? Letzten Samstag in Helitown und er hatte für die Ostpreusen gebucht und wurde auf die Einigkeit umgebucht, da die Ostpreußen heute nicht rausfahren würde. Begründung gabs nicht wirklich. Vielleicht habt ihr ja was gehört


----------



## Slider17 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen aktuellen Stand? Letzten Samstag in Helitown und er hatte für die Ostpreusen gebucht und wurde auf die Einigkeit umgebucht, da die Ostpreußen heute nicht rausfahren würde. Begründung gabs nicht wirklich. Vielleicht habt ihr ja was gehört



Du meinst aber nicht Samstag den 16.2. oder?, denn da ist die Ostpreussen gefahren


----------



## Frank the Tank (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

die ostpreußen fährt zurzeit nur am we raus. wenn sie wieder täglich fahren machen sie es vorher öffentlich.

gruß


----------



## Waldima (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Und wo machen sie das öffentlich? Laut eigener Homepage http://ms-ostpreussen1.de/index.php?id=4 fahren sie täglich! Aber worum kümmert sch die Chefin schon außer ums Geld ihres toten Mannes?

Voraussichtlich bis März wird es außer T. Deutsch wohl sämtlichen Kuttereignern in Heiligenhafen und anderswo so gehen, dass sie von Montag bis Freitag nicht mehr genügend Angler für eine nicht nur kostendeckende, sondern sogar mit einem (kleinen) Gewinn verbundene Tour an Bord locken können. Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger. Daran sind die Eigner meiner Ansicht nach allerdings selbst auch nicht komplett unschuldig. Nur, wer in Heiligenhafen (dem damaligen?) Touristik-Leiter Oliver B. glaubt, meint immer noch, dass ca. 45000 Angler jährlich nach Heiligenhafen kommen. Ende 2011 waren es lt. HP http://www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/hochseeangeln.html sogar noch 90000 Angler, bis ich das bei der zuständigen Stelle genau wie die Angabe eine Mindestmaßes von *25 cm (!)* freundlich reklamiert habe und plötzlich wurde die Angabe um der Angelnden um 50 % gesenkt und das Mindestmaß um 13 cm verlängert... 
Anschließend gingen per PN Schimpftiraden von Oliver B. auf mich nieder, in FB wurden meine Kommentare ganz einfach gelöscht und ich auf der Heiligenhafen-Seite gesperrt. B. forderte mich auf, doch mal mit ihm zu telefonieren. Als ich auf seinen Vorschlag einging, schickte er mir eine Telefonnummer, unter der es keinen Anschluß gibt... . Die Zahlen der egoh bezüglich der Anzahl der Angler lassen sich aber nicht wegdiskutieren, gesetzliche Mindestmaße nicht beliebig reduzieren und die Verantwortlichen der egoh lassen sich von B. glücklicherweise auch nicht einschüchtern... .


----------



## Frank the Tank (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Und wo machen sie das öffentlich? Laut eigener Homepage http://ms-ostpreussen1.de/index.php?id=4 fahren sie täglich! Aber worum kümmert sch die Chefin schon außer ums Geld ihres toten Mannes?
> 
> Voraussichtlich bis März wird es außer T. Deutsch wohl sämtlichen Kuttereignern in Heiligenhafen und anderswo so gehen, dass sie von Montag bis Freitag nicht mehr genügend Angler für eine nicht nur kostendeckende, sondern sogar mit einem (kleinen) Gewinn verbundene Tour an Bord locken können. Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger. Daran sind die Eigner meiner Ansicht nach allerdings selbst auch nicht komplett unschuldig. Nur, wer in Heiligenhafen (dem damaligen?) Touristik-Leiter Oliver B. glaubt, meint immer noch, dass ca. 45000 Angler jährlich nach Heiligenhafen kommen. Ende 2011 waren es lt. HP http://www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/hochseeangeln.html sogar noch 90000 Angler, bis ich das bei der zuständigen Stelle genau wie die Angabe eine Mindestmaßes von *25 cm (!)* freundlich reklamiert habe und plötzlich wurde die Angabe um der Angelnden um 50 % gesenkt und das Mindestmaß um 13 cm verlängert...
> Anschließend gingen per PN Schimpftiraden von Oliver B. auf mich nieder, in FB wurden meine Kommentare ganz einfach gelöscht und ich auf der Heiligenhafen-Seite gesperrt. B. forderte mich auf, doch mal mit ihm zu telefonieren. Als ich auf seinen Vorschlag einging, schickte er mir eine Telefonnummer, unter der es keinen Anschluß gibt... . Die Zahlen der egoh bezüglich der Anzahl der Angler lassen sich aber nicht wegdiskutieren, gesetzliche Mindestmaße nicht beliebig reduzieren und die Verantwortlichen der egoh lassen sich von B. glücklicherweise auch nicht einschüchtern... .



Moin , ich habe sie über facebook kontaktiert. Dort sind sie jetzt seit einiger Zeit angemeldet.  Du bist dort ja auch aktiv wie zu lesen ist , dann kannst du meine Anfrage dort sehen. #h

Bei der Homepage muss ich dir recht geben , die ist sehr veraltet. . Meiner Meinung nach fängt es bei sowas schon an das Angler wegbleiben , man sollte immer auf den aktuellen Stand sein und ruhig mit den neuen Medien wie soziale Netzwerke werben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Waldima (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Frank: Danke für die Info! Hatte die Reederei bisher auf FB noch nicht entdeckt. Nehme aber nicht an, dass Estela sich da groß einbringt...?!


----------



## Frank the Tank (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich war gestern in Heiligenhafen.  Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten zur Ostpreußen.  Es fängt wieder ein neuer Kapitän an die tage.dado kommt am Donnerstag wieder , bin echt froh darüber denn er ist echt die gute Seele des Schiffes


----------



## MortyHH (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich war Samstag in Helitown und gefahren ist sie auch aber nur mit 10? Mann. Habe mit einigen Stammanglern gesprochen, die haben auch erzählt das wohl jemand neues kommt. Wobei ich auch von einem Exstammangler gehört habe, dass er keine Jahreskarte mehr bekommen hat...mal sehen wie sich das da entwickelt....


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Ich war Samstag in Helitown und gefahren ist sie auch aber nur mit 10? Mann. Habe mit einigen Stammanglern gesprochen, die haben auch erzählt das wohl jemand neues kommt. Wobei ich auch von einem Exstammangler gehört habe, dass er keine Jahreskarte mehr bekommen hat...mal sehen wie sich das da entwickelt....



War das der tag wo nur 4 fische gefangen wurden?


----------



## MortyHH (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

ähm kp wieviel auf der ostpreußen gefangen wurden, wir waren mit der Hai draußen. Frau Stengel war ja nie erreichbar und daher war es uns zu risikoreich auf blauen Dunst nach Helitwon zu fahren.


----------



## Waldima (1. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ist der neue Kapitän wieder ein "alter Bekannter"? Soweit ich weiß, war Heiko die letzten Jahre ja in Niendorf auf einem Ausflugsdampfer beschäftigt. Gut möglich, dass er zu Saisonbeginn wieder dahin wechselt. Von ein bis zwei Tagen Arbeit in der Woche wie im Winter auf der "Ostpreussen I" kann er seine Familie auch nicht ernähren. Allerdings hat er in 2012 auch die "Seho" hin und wieder gefahren.

Dass Frau Stengel nie erreichbar ist, wundert mich nicht so sehr. Man sagt ja, sie sei mehr dem Shoppen zugetan...


----------



## pikehunter77 (1. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Ist der neue Kapitän wieder ein "alter Bekannter"? Soweit ich weiß, war Heiko die letzten Jahre ja in Niendorf auf einem Ausflugsdampfer beschäftigt. Gut möglich, dass er zu Saisonbeginn wieder dahin wechselt. Von ein bis zwei Tagen Arbeit in der Woche wie im Winter auf der "Ostpreussen I" kann er seine Familie auch nicht ernähren. Allerdings hat er in 2012 auch die "Seho" hin und wieder gefahren.
> 
> Dass Frau Stengel nie erreichbar ist, wundert mich nicht so sehr. Man sagt ja, sie sei mehr dem Shoppen zugetan...



Wenn das hier nicht mal Klatsch und Tratsch ist |bla:


----------



## Frank the Tank (1. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



pikehunter77 schrieb:


> Wenn das hier nicht mal Klatsch und Tratsch ist |bla:




|supergri


also ich habe sie letztens sonntag mit einer anderen aus ihrer familie morgens auf der ostpreußen gesehen:g


----------



## wafabe (2. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Die Web-cam vom Hafen zeigt, dass die Ostpreußen das einzige Schiff ist, dass nicht gefahren ist.Und das sonnabends !!!!


----------



## Waldima (2. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



wafabe schrieb:


> Die Web-cam vom Hafen zeigt, dass die Ostpreußen das einzige Schiff ist, dass nicht gefahren ist.Und das sonnabends !!!!



Und noch dazu im März! Der Winter ist vorbei! Oder stand kein Kapitän zur Verfügung? 

Wenn Du als Angler nicht sicher bist, ob ein bestimmter Kutter fährt, suchst Du Dir besser gleich einen anderen, bei dem die Chance größer ist, dass mindestens zehn Personen sich einfinden! Je mehr Fahrten auf der "OSTPREUSSEN I" jetzt abgesagt werden, desto mehr wird das Vertrauen der letzten Treuen schwinden!


----------



## Waldima (3. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Hier gab es doch einen Eintrag mit einem Link zu der Seite, auf der das Schiff zum Verkauf angeboten wird. Wo ist der hin bzw. könnte der Verfasser des Posts mir bitte eine PN mit dem Link schicken, wenn die Veröffentlichung hier nicht länger gewünscht ist?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Waldima #h


----------



## Andy Antitackle (3. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Bla Bla Bla
Also ich möchte hier mal schreiben, das unser Briefträger in den letzten Wochen nicht kam.
Ich möchte das jetzt hier ausdiskutieren warum wieso etc. und diesen schlecht machen.

So geht das doch gerade hier oder ?

Dado ist in den Wintermonaten bei seiner Familie und die Winterzeit ist nunmal die Zeit mit den wenigsten Anglern.

Gruß Andy Antitackle#q


----------



## Dorschandi (4. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Moin,

wer hat denn am Sonntag das Schiff gesteuert? Ich finde es mehr als schade was mit der Ostpreussen passiert. Seit 15 Jahren bin ich nun an Bord und war zu 99% zufrieden.  Gerd war zwar nicht grade kundenorientiert, seine Frau noch weniger. Aber allein für Dado wünsche ich mir das es weiter geht.

Weiss jemand was Janosch, Karl-Heinz, Eberhard etc nun machen?

Was soll denn der Preis für das Schiff sein?

Wir sehen uns auf der Ostsee#h
Petri


----------



## Frank the Tank (4. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Dorschandi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer hat denn am Sonntag das Schiff gesteuert? Ich finde es mehr als schade was mit der Ostpreussen passiert. Seit 15 Jahren bin ich nun an Bord und war zu 99% zufrieden.  Gerd war zwar nicht grade kundenorientiert, seine Frau noch weniger. Aber allein für Dado wünsche ich mir das es weiter geht.
> 
> ...



Kann sein das der neue Kapitän schon da ist. Janosch fährt immer noch mit der Ostpreußen raus. Karl- Heinz habe icj zuletzt ende letzten Jahres gesehen.  Denke aber mal sie bleiben der Ostpreußen treu wie ich auch.wie du schon sagst , alleine wegen dado weil er ein feiner Kerl ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MortyHH (4. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ist Karl Heinz der etwas dickerer mit dem Vollbart und "dialekt" in der Stimme? Wenn ja dann fährt er auf der Klaus-Peter, da er keine Jahreskarte mehr bekommen hat.

Nein daum geht es nicht Andy, es geht darum, dass du einfach keinen erreichst und das geht leider in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr. Ich kann nicht ein Unternehmen führen und nicht erreichbar sein. Das zeigt doch seinen Kunden, nichts anderes sind wir, dass du entweder kein Intresse hast an deinen Kunden oder du möchtest dein Unternehmen an die Wand fahren.
Selbst wenn beides nicht zutrifft muss sie sich wenigstens zurückmelden, wenn sie wieder erreichbar ist.


----------



## Waldima (5. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Ist Karl Heinz der etwas dickerer mit dem Vollbart und "dialekt" in der Stimme? Wenn ja dann fährt er auf der Klaus-Peter, da er keine Jahreskarte mehr bekommen hat.
> 
> Nein daum geht es nicht Andy, es geht darum, dass du einfach keinen erreichst und das geht leider in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr. Ich kann nicht ein Unternehmen führen und nicht erreichbar sein. Das zeigt doch seinen Kunden, nichts anderes sind wir, dass du entweder kein Intresse hast an deinen Kunden oder du möchtest dein Unternehmen an die Wand fahren.
> Selbst wenn beides nicht zutrifft muss sie sich wenigstens zurückmelden, wenn sie wieder erreichbar ist.



zum ersten Absatz: Ja, das ist Karl-Heinz; zum zweiten Absatz: |good:


----------



## Dorschandi (5. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Grade die Aussendartstellung ist eine absolute Katastrophe. #q. 
Die Frage ist, ob man den zerstörten Ruf wieder herstellen kann. Ich denke, ich werde mich schonmal mit den anderen Kuttern beschäftigen. Weiss ja niemand wielange diese Posse noch geht.

Gut, die Jahreskarten waren ein absolutes Minusgeschäft. Aber!!!, viele Angler kamen aufs Schiff um Seite an Seite mit den "Alten" (Janosch,Karl-Heinz etc.) fischen zu können und alte Bekanntschaften zu pflegen. Naja #c


----------



## Waldima (6. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Dorschandi: Ich habe keine Ahnung, was so eine Jahreskarte gekostet hat. Sicher war sie aber im Vergleich zu den immer teurer werdenden Einzelfahrten sehr preiswert. Dabei ist aber auch Folgendes zu bedenken: 1.) Gerd hatte das Geld sofort und konnte es gewinnbringend anlegen. 2.) Auch die Jahreskarteninhaber haben bei jeder Fahrt aufs Neue Speisen und Getränke verzehrt, die für den Profit nicht unerheblich sind. 3.) Es standen durch die Stammfahrer zumindest oft schon mal ein paar Angeln an Bord, die andere Unentschlossene ermutigten, auch ihre Angel dort anzubinden, denn viele Angler fürchten heute in Heiligenhafen die Absage der Fahrt bei zu wenig Anglern. 4.) Auf der "OSTPREUSSEN I" wurden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Fahrten mangels Beteiligung abgesagt, so dass auch die Stammangler nicht mehr noch wie vor einigen Jahren sicher sein konnten, am Tag ihrer Wahl fahren zu können.


----------



## wafabe (6. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

So lange Siegbert als Käpten fuhr ging es aufwärts, weil er unermüdlich nach Fischen gesucht hat.
Die gnatterigen Jahreskarteninhaber ( nur für Einheimische ,ha , ha,ha ) haben durch ihre Art eher Unentschlossenen verscheucht als durch die aufgestellten Angeln angelockt wurden.Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe,  fahren diese aktuell mit der Klaus-Peter .Damit schließt sich der Kreis, denn auf diesem schlechtesten aller Schiffe sind sie richtig !!!!!!


----------



## allegoric (6. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich war letztes Jahr dann auch auf der Klaus-Peter. Die Leute vor Ort sind sehr nett, aber gefangen und gefunden wurde so gut wie nichts an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen, wo vorher doch noch einiges ging. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## MortyHH (6. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Auf die Klaus Peter würde ich im Leben nicht gehen aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Ja ich habe auch 2 Touren mit Siegbert gemacht und der Mann hat sich wirklich bemüht. Er ist gefahren und hat wenn kein Fisch kam sofort verlegt. Er ist auch bei krummen Ruten sofort mit dem Gaff zur Stelle gewesen, aber wie ich "gehört" habe wurde ihm gekündigt, da der den Motor kaputt gefahren haben soll? Kp was daran stimmt aber er war einer der besten Kapitäne auf der Ostpreussen.


----------



## Carptigers (6. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Kaputt gefahren wohl eher nicht, vermute eher, zu viel Diesel verfahren... #d


----------



## Waldima (7. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Also der Motor der "OSTPREUSSEN I" läuft definitiv. Aber Siegbert hat eben nichts von langem sinnlosen Herumdümpeln und auch nichts von Fahrten im Kriechgang gehalten. Lieber hat er einen Stopp mehr als seine Kollegen gemacht und die anderen dann doch noch auf der Rücktour überholt... . Er hat wohl (wenn überhaupt) (zu) hohe Kosten verursacht. Das war zwar im Kunden-, jedoch offensichtlich nicht im Reedereiinteresse.

Im Übrigen sehe ich das wie wafabe: Mit Siegbert ging es wieder aufwärts. Bevor er dort Kapitän war, war ich dreizehn Jahre nicht auf der "OSTPREUSSEN I". Ich habe den Kutter nur gewählt, wenn alle anderen ausgebucht waren. (1998 waren es noch ein paar mehr als die heutigen sechs Schiffchen.). Und das man dann bei Gerhard noch einen Platz bekam, will ja auch etwas heißen! Als Siegbert jedoch die "OSTPREUSSEN" steuerte, war ich innerhalb eines Dreivierteljahres gleich zweimal zu Gast. Für mich war der Kutter unter seiner Regie eine echte Alternative zur "EINIGKEIT" und Siegbert ist NIE gezielt auf Laichdorsche gefahren.


----------



## wafabe (7. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Also im Herbst war wohl das Getriebe der Ostpreussen  kaputt.
Siegbert hat mir erzählt er hätte selbst gekündigt und sich ein eigenes Boot (wohl nicht für Angelfahrten ) zugelegt.


----------



## Waldima (7. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ob nun selbst gekündigt oder gekündigt worden - das werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Da wird jeder seine eigene Wahrheit präsentieren. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Job eines Angelkutterkapitäns gewisse Annehmlichkeiten gegenüber der selbstständigen Fischerei bietet: festes Einkommen (soweit gefahren wird), geregelte Arbeitszeiten, nicht die Unsicherheit und das Risiko eines selbstständigen Unternehmers,...


----------



## Frank the Tank (7. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Ob nun selbst gekündigt oder gekündigt worden - das werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Da wird jeder seine eigene Wahrheit präsentieren. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Job eines Angelkutterkapitäns gewisse Annehmlichkeiten gegenüber der selbstständigen Fischerei bietet: festes Einkommen (soweit gefahren wird), geregelte Arbeitszeiten, nicht die Unsicherheit und das Risiko eines selbstständigen Unternehmers,...



Er hat gekündigt und sich ein Boot gekauft und fischt nun selber. 
Sorry aber manche unterstellungen auf den letzten seiten hier geht gar nicht. Das grenzt schon bald an rufmord. Wenn einer 2 mal im jahr auf dem kutter ist kann er sich kein urteil bilden finde ich.

Gruß


----------



## marcus2803 (7. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Wo ist den die internetseite hin ????? Und das schiff lieht nicht mehr da


----------



## wafabe (8. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Sorry aber manche unterstellungen auf den letzten seiten hier geht gar nicht. Das grenzt schon bald an rufmord. Wenn einer 2 mal im jahr auf dem kutter ist kann er sich kein urteil bilden finde ich.

Wer ist denn damit gemeint ? Siegbert ist doch sehr gut weggekommen ,und alles andere sind doch wiedergegebene Tatsachen oder Erlebnisse .Jedenfalls von mir !!!


----------



## MortyHH (11. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Sorry aber manche unterstellungen auf den letzten seiten hier geht gar nicht. Das grenzt schon bald an rufmord. Wenn einer 2 mal im jahr auf dem kutter ist kann er sich kein urteil bilden finde ich.
> 
> Gruß



Also ich bin mehr als 2mal oben und ich finde mit Rufmord hat das nichts zu tun. Es wird hier nur wieder gegeben, was da passiert und zwar wird ein Unternehmen an die Wand gefahren, weil die Geschäftsführerinn kein Intresse hat.

und zu Siegbert kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die besten Ergebnisse hatte.


----------



## MortyHH (11. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Also der Motor der "OSTPREUSSEN I" läuft definitiv. Aber Siegbert hat eben nichts von langem sinnlosen Herumdümpeln und auch nichts von Fahrten im Kriechgang gehalten. Lieber hat er einen Stopp mehr als seine Kollegen gemacht und die anderen dann doch noch auf der Rücktour überholt... . Er hat wohl (wenn überhaupt) (zu) hohe Kosten verursacht. Das war zwar im Kunden-, jedoch offensichtlich nicht im Reedereiinteresse.
> 
> Im Übrigen sehe ich das wie wafabe: Mit Siegbert ging es wieder aufwärts. Bevor er dort Kapitän war, war ich dreizehn Jahre nicht auf der "OSTPREUSSEN I". Ich habe den Kutter nur gewählt, wenn alle anderen ausgebucht waren. (1998 waren es noch ein paar mehr als die heutigen sechs Schiffchen.). Und das man dann bei Gerhard noch einen Platz bekam, will ja auch etwas heißen! Als Siegbert jedoch die "OSTPREUSSEN" steuerte, war ich innerhalb eines Dreivierteljahres gleich zweimal zu Gast. Für mich war der Kutter unter seiner Regie eine echte Alternative zur "EINIGKEIT" und Siegbert ist NIE gezielt auf Laichdorsche gefahren.



|good:

Trifft alles zu mehr muss man zu ihm nicht sagen.


----------



## Doc Dietmar (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

wer fährt jetzt den Kutter heiko oder siegbert|kopfkrat


----------



## Waldima (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Auch am heutigen Dienstag ist das MS "OSTPREUSSEN I" einsam im Hafen geblieben. Ein Jammer!  :c

Am vergangenen Samstag wurden die Verhältnisse auf den Kopf gestellt. Während alle anderen Schiffe im Hafen blieben und W. Lüdtke (Fehmarn) in FB schon am Freitag alle Fahrten bis einschließlich Montag wegen der Wetterbedingungen absagte, ließ Frau Stengel ihren Kutter in See stechen. Was dabei wohl herausgekommen ist? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Angler, die bei dieser Fahrt an Bord waren, wiederkommen! Verzweiflungstat und Geschäftemacherei an der falschen Stelle!


----------



## Waldima (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> wer fährt jetzt den Kutter heiko oder siegbert|kopfkrat



Siegbert leider auf keinen Fall. Wenn er noch Kapitän des Schiffes wäre, könnte sich die Reederei vermutlich über größeren Zuspruch freuen. Auch Heiko scheint das Unternehmen wieder verlassen zu haben.


----------



## Chris der Dorsch (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Was macht Heiko eigentlich sonst so?
Fährt er irgendwo? Steht da demnächst ein neues Schiff an???


----------



## Waldima (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Er hat zeitweise Touristen ab Niendorf über die Ostsee gefahren, war aber auch an Bord der "SEHO" seines Bruders Mirko. An dieser Stelle allen Stengels wieder einmal alles Gute und viel Erfolg! Ich glaube, besonders Heiko und Familie können es gebrauchen.


----------



## MortyHH (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Waldima: Welcher Angler fährt denn bei solch einem Wetter freiwillig raus??


----------



## wafabe (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich habe mich gerade für Freitag angemeldet !! Guck mal in die Web-Cam (www.Heiligenhafen-Touristik) webcam Hafen 
keine Wolke am Himmel !!!!|bigeyes#hDas wird Spitze man kann sich ja warm anziehen.


----------



## Waldima (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



MortyHH schrieb:


> @Waldima: Welcher Angler fährt denn bei solch einem Wetter freiwillig raus??



@MortyHH: Offenbar genug, damit die anderen Kutterkapitäne ihren Motor anschmeißen! ;-)


----------



## MortyHH (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Das sollte mit Freitag vom Wind her passen

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/fehmarn_fehmarnsund


----------



## Waldima (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



wafabe schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade für Freitag angemeldet !! Guck mal in die Web-Cam (www.Heiligenhafen-Touristik) webcam Hafen
> keine Wolke am Himmel !!!!|bigeyes#hDas wird Spitze man kann sich ja warm anziehen.



@wafabe: Wünsche einen erfolgreichen Törn! Wo hast Du Dich angemeldet? Ich hoffe, es folgt ein Fangbericht!:m


----------



## wafabe (13. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Gern, ich fahre nur mit Thomas !!!!


----------



## MortyHH (14. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Heute lag die Ostpreußen und die Hai im Hafen.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ihr was bekommt und wo ihr hinfahrt morgen


----------



## Waldima (14. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

"Klaus-Peter" fährt momentan sowieso nur am Wochenende. Kann auch sein, dass die "Monika" heute nicht gefahren ist. MS "Tanja" hat soeben Richtung Silo verholt.


----------



## Waldima (14. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Nun liegt die "Tanja" wieder neben der "Ostpreussen I"... .


----------



## MortyHH (15. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Wollte nicht heute jemand mit der Ostpreußen fahren? Wenn mich meine Augen nicht täuschen liegt sie aber freidlich im Hafen oder?


----------



## wafabe (16. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Nee, ich bin gestern mit der 'Einigkeit - wie immer - gefahren.Wir waren über 30 Angler und haben bei fast Windstille, ca 1° und wolkenlosem Himmel über 200 Dorsche gefangen. Es war fast überhaupt keine Drift und wir waren Howachter Bucht,  aber sehr weit Richtung Dänemark, also dichter an Dänemark als an die Howachter Bucht. Ausser uns sind auch ' Hai IV ' und ' Tanja ' gefahren . 
 Ich selber hatte 5 Stck zwischen 2 und 4 kg.
Auf Gummifisch ging garnichts auch trotz der Jahreszeit auf blau nichts.Angesagt war gelb-silber,rot-silber,schwarz-rot und schwarz-silber.
Ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## Waldima (29. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Zurück zur "OSTPREUSSEN I": Der Kapitän ist jetzt Manfred Much. Ich ahne, dass das Schiff nun tatsächlich anders als zu Siegberts, aber auch zu Heikos kurzer Zeit geführt wird...


----------



## hugo haschisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Zurück zur "OSTPREUSSEN I": Der Kapitän ist jetzt *Manfred Much*. Ich ahne, dass das Schiff nun tatsächlich anders als zu Siegberts, aber auch zu Heikos kurzer Zeit geführt wird...



der kapitän vom seeteufel-wo ist das schiff den abgeblieben??


----------



## Waldima (29. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@hugo: Der "Seeteufel" hat bereits am 9.9.2007 seinen letzten Hochseeangeltörn ab Heiligenhafen unternommen. Nach einigen Monaten an der Pier hat das Schiff am 6.5.2008 das deutsche Ostseebad für immer Richtung Polen verlassen und fährt dort nun unter dem völlig unpassenden Namen "Perle von Polen", nachdem zuvor drei verschiedene Reeder (Freter, Maaß, Much) über Jahrzehnte den Namen "Seeteufel" für geeignet hielten.

Manfred Much hatte bei Thomas Naatz auf der "Jule" angeheuert und stellt sich nun offensichtlich einer neuen Herausforderung.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Andy Antitackle (30. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Na das finde ich doch großartig.
Damals war unser Stammkutter die Seeteufel und nach deren Verkauf sind wir zur Ostpreussen gewechselt.
So treffen sich die Wege wieder.
Fehlt dann nur noch Gitti.

Frohe Ostern

Andy Antitackle


----------



## hugo haschisch (30. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> @hugo: Der "Seeteufel" hat bereits am 9.9.2007 seinen letzten Hochseeangeltörn ab Heiligenhafen unternommen. Nach einigen Monaten an der Pier hat das Schiff am 6.5.2008 das deutsche Ostseebad für immer Richtung Polen verlassen und fährt dort nun unter dem völlig unpassenden Namen "Perle von Polen", nachdem zuvor drei verschiedene Reeder (Freter, Maaß, Much) über Jahrzehnte den Namen "Seeteufel" für geeignet hielten.
> 
> Manfred Much hatte bei Thomas Naatz auf der "Jule" angeheuert und stellt sich nun offensichtlich einer neuen Herausforderung.
> 
> ...





ende der 90ziger war ich dort öfter an board

danke waldima#h


----------



## Waldima (30. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Na das finde ich doch großartig.
> Damals war unser Stammkutter die Seeteufel und nach deren Verkauf sind wir zur Ostpreussen gewechselt.
> So treffen sich die Wege wieder.
> Fehlt dann nur noch Gitti.
> ...




Ob Gitti auf Manni so gut zu sprechen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Ich persönlich finde, dass Dado seine Sache gut macht. Außerdem ist er der Bruder der Chefin. Unwahrscheinlich, dass er abgelöst wird.  Als Gerhard noch lebte, fuhr Gitti gelegentlich im Winter als Decksfrau mit, wenn Dado in der Heimat weilte.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (31. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen, das Dado weg muss.
Der gehört zur Ostpreussen wie die Schnur zum angeln.
Genau wie Janosch.

Frohe Ostern an alle

Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## Hein1986 (31. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Moin Moin wie wären denn jetzt die ersten Fahrten mit manni?? MfG


----------



## Waldima (31. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen, das Dado weg muss.
> Der gehört zur Ostpreussen wie die Schnur zum angeln.
> Genau wie Janosch.
> 
> ...



@Andy: Einverstanden!  

Gitti hat wohl im September 2007 erst wenige Tage vor dem Ende von der letzten Fahrt am 9.9.2007 und damit dem Verlust ihres Arbeitsplatzes erfahren...


----------



## Waldima (31. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Hein1986: Bösartig geantwortet: genau wie auf dem "SEETEUFEL" gegen Ende! Etwas neutraler betrachtet lässt sich noch nichts Fundiertes sagen, denn die "OSTPREUSSEN I" bleibt ja mittlerweile leider meist im Hafen. Ein Schelm, wer dabei an die letzten Monate vom "SEETEUFEL" denkt... . Karfreitag ist das Schiff der Reederei Stengel tatsächlich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ausgelaufen: an vierter Stelle abgelegt, an zweiter Stelle wieder im Hafen, weniger als zehn Angler an Bord und im Gegensatz zur "EINIGKEIT", "KLAUS-PETER" und "TANJA" bescheidene Fänge. Ähnlich düster sah es nur auf der "MONIKA" und "HAI IV" aus...


----------



## wafabe (31. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Ich weiß, dass gehört nur am Rande hierher, aber ich habe letzte Woche Siegbert mit seinem neuen Boot gesehen ! |wavey:
Er sah so glücklich und zufrieden aus .Dieser oft so verschlossene,  introvertierte - selten habe ich so einen zufriedenen Menschen gesehen. Mit klasse Schollen !


----------



## bacalo (31. März 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Für Siegbert ist das fischen eine Berufung; auch von der Altersstruktur denke ich, ist seine Entscheidung o. K. Viel Glück und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter Siegbert´s Kiel.

Sers
bacalo


----------



## Frank the Tank (1. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

ab nächster woche soll es eine neue homepage geben. ( wird auch mal langsam zeit dafür #d)

und zu dem neuen versuch irgendwelche gerüchte in die welt zu setzen , ich bin oft mit sigi als letzter raus aus dem hafen und war als erster im fanggebiet und andersrum. es ist *******gal an welcher stelle man rausfährt, das wird dir auch der kapitän der einigkeit erzählen oder wolfgang auf der einigkeit. sorry aber ich finde den spruch echt nur albern daraus was zu schließen an welcher stelle das schiff rausfährt oder wieder einfährt in den hafen.

schönen abend noch



p.s. ich werde wenn zeit ist die nächsten wochen mal mit dem neuen kapitän der ostpreußen fahren und schauen was er für einer ist,kenne ihn leider noch nicht. am meisten freue ich mich aber auf dado und janosch denn die beiden sind echt feine jungs mit denen man gerne den tag verbringt


----------



## Waldima (1. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> ab nächster woche soll es eine neue homepage geben. ( wird auch mal langsam zeit dafür #d)
> 
> und zu dem neuen versuch irgendwelche gerüchte in die welt zu setzen , ich bin oft mit sigi als letzter raus aus dem hafen und war als erster im fanggebiet und andersrum. es ist *******gal an welcher stelle man rausfährt, das wird dir auch der kapitän der einigkeit erzählen oder wolfgang auf der einigkeit. sorry aber ich finde den spruch echt nur albern daraus was zu schließen an welcher stelle das schiff rausfährt oder wieder einfährt in den hafen.
> 
> ...




Glaubst Du nicht, dass die Chefin nach dem Tod ihres geliebten Mannes zunächst andere Sorgen hatte, als sich um eine neue HP zu kümmern? 

Wo bitte werden hier Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt?

Wenn Du Manfred noch nicht kennst, kannst Du ja noch nicht so lange mit der Szene vertraut sein. Schließlich hat er dreizehn Jahre sein eigenes Schiff gehabt und ist anschließend bei Naatz (mit-)gefahren.


Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Frank the Tank (2. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Glaubst Du nicht, dass die Chefin nach dem Tod ihres geliebten Mannes zunächst andere Sorgen hatte, als sich um eine neue HP zu kümmern?
> 
> Wo bitte werden hier Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt?
> 
> ...



1.die Homepage wurde vor 3 Jahren zuletzt bearbeitet.  Klar verstehe ich das aber um zu überleben ist es wichtig sowas in der heutigen zeit auf dem laufenden zu halten. 

2. Wenn er bis 07 die seeteufel gefahren ist hast du recht das ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin. Frag mich aber jetzt was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Wie gesagt ich freue mich bald wieder rauszufahren und damit auch den neuen Kapitän kennenzulernen.
  Jetzt kann und werde ich mir darüber kein Urteil erlauben!!!

3. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal an bord eines kutters und kann dann in ruhe reden. Über pc ist immer blöd , da bekommt man schnell was man in den falschen Hals. 

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Andy Antitackle (2. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Das war heute doch schon mal ein positiver Ansatz. Auf Facebook kamen 18 neue Fotos von der Ostpreussen.
Ich freu mich schon auf Manni und Dado und Janosch und Karl-Heinz ( auf der Klaus peter sitzend  )

Gruss Andy Antitackle

#h


----------



## wafabe (2. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

In  10 Std sehe ich mir das ganze genau an.  Mal gucken.Heute waren ja alle gefahren und gestern nur die  'Einigkeit ' mit Auszeit.


----------



## Frank the Tank (2. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Das war heute doch schon mal ein positiver Ansatz. Auf Facebook kamen 18 neue Fotos von der Ostpreussen.
> Ich freu mich schon auf Manni und Dado und Janosch und Karl-Heinz ( auf der Klaus peter sitzend  )
> 
> Gruss Andy Antitackle
> ...




auch gerade gesehen,schicke bilder. ob die von heute sind?
janosch hat ja wieder die hände voll fisch wie man das kennt#6


gruß


----------



## MortyHH (4. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Wir waren Karfreitag in Helitown und wurden von Dado ganz verwundert gefragt, warum wir nicht bei ihm mitfahren sondern auf der Hai. Unsere Antwort, wenn man keinen erreicht und keiner einem Auskunft geben kann, wechselt man das Schiff bevor man garnicht fährt. Er meinte zwar das kann überhaupt nicht sein, aber es haben selbst 2 Leudde die mit der Ostpreußen gefahren sind gesagt, das stimmt mit der schlechten Erreichbarkeit...
Wie gefangen wurde weiß ich nicht. Wir hatten mit 5 Mann 17 Fische. Alle hatten 3 bis auf einen Ausreißer der meinte er müsse 5 Fische fangen..
Was mich in Helitwon nervt ist einfach punkt 15.30 im Hafen. Das gibts in Laboe nicht.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (5. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Hallo liebe Kutterfans,

falls Ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt, die Ostpreussen hat jetzt eine schicke neue Homepage online und ist auch bei Facebook vertreten !

Petri Heil

Wir sehen uns in Heiligenhafen

Andy Antitackle

#h


----------



## wafabe (8. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Wirklich schöne Homepage - wenn's denn was nützt !!


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. April 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

so morgen geht es endlich mal wieder nach heiligenhafen. bin gespannt wie der neue kapitän ist.

hoffe ich kann über positive fangergebnisse berichten|znaika:


----------



## Tricast (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Mal eine Frage an die Heiligenhafen Kenner. Waren am Samstag mit der Ostpreußen raus und auch schon früh an Bord. Aber in der Spitze waren schon alte Rutenstücke angebunden ohne weit und breit einen zu sehen. Ist das jetzt in Heiligenhafen so Usus?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Frank the Tank (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Heiligenhafen Kenner. Waren am Samstag mit der Ostpreußen raus und auch schon früh an Bord. Aber in der Spitze waren schon alte Rutenstücke angebunden ohne weit und breit einen zu sehen. Ist das jetzt in Heiligenhafen so Usus?
> 
> Gruß Heinz




moin,

das ist bei jedem kutter so. du kannst vorher reservieren lassen wenn du denkst das es voll sein wird. dann kannst bissel später am angeltag auftauchen udn hast deinen platz. ich lasse mir auch immer hinten einen platz freihalten wenn ich weiß das es wahrscheinlich voll sein wird.außerdem gibt es viele leute die mehrere tage in folge fahren und da habe oich auch vollstes verständnis für wenn sie " ihren " platz beibehalten wollen wenn es die tage davor super dort lief . 
wie gesagt das ist aber nicht nur bei der ostpreußen so.

gruß frank

p.s. war das am samstag oder sonntag wo auf einen kutter ein dicker lachs von 10 kilo auf beifänger gefangen wurde? sowas erlebt man auch nicht alle tage und ist ein super erlebnis


----------



## großdorsch 1 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

in heiligenhafen und fehmarn ist das gang und gäbe!!! ist meines erachtens die größte sauerrei die es gibt,den anderen anglern gegenüber die extra früh am kutter sind,um sich einen bug oder heckplatz zu sichern!!!   in laboe hab ich das noch nicht gesehen und in meck.pomm. gibts das nicht,da wurde mir auch schon gesagt:" wenn ich sowas vor finde kann ich mir den platz frei machen und meine rute hin stellen!!!  weil wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!!!!  und das finde ich kundenorientiert und fair!!!


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

das einzige wo ich das verstehen kann ist wenn die leute fast das ganze schiff mit einer gruppe gemietet haben und die plätze durchtauschen. aber mit nen bambusstöckern bug und heck mit 2 meter abstand vollpflastern und dann noch erwarten das sich die anderen midschiffs zusammen drängen ist schon echt dreist, kommt zum glück auch nicht so oft vor.

Aber was kümmerts mich ich seh die stadt eh, wenn überhaupt, nur noch zum würmerkaufen|wavey:


----------



## Frank the Tank (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> in heiligenhafen und fehmarn ist das gang und gäbe!!! ist meines erachtens die größte sauerrei die es gibt,den anderen anglern gegenüber die extra früh am kutter sind,um sich einen bug oder heckplatz zu sichern!!!   in laboe hab ich das noch nicht gesehen und in meck.pomm. gibts das nicht,da wurde mir auch schon gesagt:" wenn ich sowas vor finde kann ich mir den platz frei machen und meine rute hin stellen!!!  weil wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!!!!  und das finde ich kundenorientiert und fair!!!



Gibt ja auch spezialisten die sich nachts um 2 uhr einen Stock anbinden und dann wieder schlafen gehen wenn sie dort Urlaub machen. Nach deiner Meinung waere das dann ja ok weil sie zuerst da sind. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das sogar viel schlimmer als wenn ein stammangler  sich einen wunschplatz reserviert. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kundenorientiert weil dieser angler regelmäßig seine kohle auf dem kutter lässt und der eigner sich keine Sorgen machen muss das kunde zum Konkurrenten wechselt. 

Viel schlimmer finde ich wie sich sogenannte Profis an bord benehmen , da könnte ich komplett ausrasten.

Gruß


----------



## yukonjack (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich wie sich sogenannte Profis an bord benehmen , da könnte ich komplett ausrasten.
> 
> 
> Ja, und erst die, die ca.150 Kapitäne mit Vornamen kennen, deren halbe Lebensgeschichten hier posten und den ganzen Tag beim Käpt`n auf dem Schoss sitzen......., ach, und ich möchte schon mal für den 1.10 2016 einen Bugplatz reservieren.


----------



## Frank the Tank (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Frank the Tank schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Viel schlimmer finde ich wie sich sogenannte Profis an bord benehmen , da könnte ich komplett ausrasten.
> ...


----------



## yukonjack (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> yukonjack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da fühle ich mich jetzt überhaupt nicht angesprochen weil ich nicht so bin !
> ...


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

ist auch nicht unbedingt so gibt eine ausnahme in Heiligenhafen da zählt wer zuerst da der malt zuerst und angebundene stöcke dürfen bei seite gestellt werden
und nein um 2uhr stock anbinden und wieder verschwinden zählt nicht ist ja auch nichts anderes dann kann ich am vorabend ja auch ein stock hin binden dann ware ich ja noch eher da wer früh kommt und sein platz haben will der muss auch dabei bleiben ich bin lieber etwas früher auf dem kutter und habe mein platz und mache dann beim rausfahren noch ein kleines nickerchen wenn es erforderlich ist


----------



## Frank the Tank (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Franky D schrieb:


> ist auch nicht unbedingt so gibt eine ausnahme in Heiligenhafen da zählt wer zuerst da der malt zuerst und angebundene stöcke dürfen bei seite gestellt werden
> und nein um 2uhr stock anbinden und wieder verschwinden zählt nicht ist ja auch nichts anderes dann kann ich am vorabend ja auch ein stock hin binden dann ware ich ja noch eher da wer früh kommt und sein platz haben will der muss auch dabei bleiben ich bin lieber etwas früher auf dem kutter und habe mein platz und mache dann beim rausfahren noch ein kleines nickerchen wenn es erforderlich ist



Welcher kutter soll das sein?


----------



## Hecht32 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

War am Sonntag auf der Hai IV. 
( http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/...ine&file=displayimage&meta=lastup&cat=0&pos=1 )
Auch auf der Hai IV werden Plätze für Stammgäste und Gruppen die schon Jahrelang kommen reserviert. Ich nutze diesen Service sehr gerne, deshalb komme ich immer wieder auf diesen Kutter.


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Welcher kutter soll das sein?


 

dazu sollte man eben die kutter oder auch die kapitäne kennen ;-) ist einer der drei roten kutter die noch von heiligenhafen fahren


----------



## Waldima (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Franky D schrieb:


> dazu sollte man eben die kutter oder auch die kapitäne kennen ;-) ist einer der drei roten kutter die noch von heiligenhafen fahren



@Frank the Tank: Ein Blick auf die HP des betreffenden Kutters hilft! Wenn Du im Dunkeln tappst, einfach mal die HPs aller drei roten Kutter aufrufen! ;-) Obwohl @Franky: So ganz stimmt das wohl auch nicht mehr! Auch dort scheinen mit Duldung des Kapitäns inzwischen Ausnahmen für gute Kunden gemacht zu werden!  ( Ich sage nur Heinz!)


----------



## Waldima (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> War am Sonntag auf der Hai IV.
> ( http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/...ine&file=displayimage&meta=lastup&cat=0&pos=1 )
> Auch auf der Hai IV werden Plätze für Stammgäste und Gruppen die schon Jahrelang kommen reserviert. Ich nutze diesen Service sehr gerne, deshalb komme ich immer wieder auf diesen Kutter.



@Hecht32: In meinen Augen ein Unding! Anders könnte dieser Kutter wohl aber auch nicht überleben. Das Klammern nach dem Strohhalm!


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> @Frank the Tank: Ein Blick auf die HP des betreffenden Kutters hilft! Wenn Du im Dunkeln tappst, einfach mal die HPs aller drei roten Kutter aufrufen! ;-) Obwohl @Franky: So ganz stimmt das wohl auch nicht mehr! Auch dort scheinen mit Duldung des Kapitäns inzwischen Ausnahmen für gute Kunden gemacht zu werden!  ( Ich sage nur Heinz!)


 
wäre mir allerdings neu und ich bin durchaus sehr oft dort ich werde es aber in erfahrung bringen was möglich ist bei größeren gruppen ab 6personen reservieren zu lassen


----------



## Macker (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

In Laboe kannst du Namentlich Reservieren da steht dein Name auf nem Namenschild an der Reeling.
Da weiß jeder bei der Buchung wo er steht.
Finde ich gut so wenn ich anrufe wird erst gefragt wo noch Platz ist und gut ist.
Is meiner Meinung nach ne feine Sache für beide seiten der Angler weiss wo er Steht der Kapitän weiss was an Fahrgästen kommt .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## großdorsch 1 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

ne ne nicht um 2 nachts anbinden und wieder ab ins bett! 
ich schau immer das ich 2-3h vor auslaufen auf dem kutter bin,das langt dass ich der erste bin und mir mein platz aussuchen kann!!!   und dann wird halt gewartet bis es los geht!!!


----------



## Waldima (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> ne ne nicht um 2 nachts anbinden und wieder ab ins bett!
> ich schau immer das ich 2-3h vor auslaufen auf dem kutter bin,das langt dass ich der erste bin und mir mein platz aussuchen kann!!!   und dann wird halt gewartet bis es los geht!!!



Genügen mittlerweile schon zwei Stunden? Traurig! Früher hätten es bei doppelt bis dreimal so vielen Schiffen in Heiligenhafen vier Stunden sein müssen! Heute haben übrigens "HAI IV" und "OSTPREUSSEN I" nicht abgelegt - und das Mitte Mai! Ein Jammer!

Für mich gehören die frühen Morgenstunden mit Schlagen der Kirchenuhr, Möwengeschrei, Sonnenaufgang und Smalltalk mit anderen Frühaufstehern aber auch einfach zu einem perfekten Hochseeangeltag dazu! Peter Nagel ist ja meist auch schon um 5 h am Hafen und immer für eine interessante Unterhaltung mit Tiefgang zu haben. Der Mann weiß einfach (fast) alles!


----------



## Waldima (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Franky D schrieb:


> wäre mir allerdings neu und ich bin durchaus sehr oft dort ich werde es aber in erfahrung bringen was möglich ist bei größeren gruppen ab 6personen reservieren zu lassen



Heinz sichert seine Pseudoangel mit Fahrradschloß. Da ist nichts zu machen. Sagt auch niemand etwas!


----------



## thomas19 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Heinz sichert seine Pseudoangel mit Fahrradschloß. Da ist nichts zu machen. Sagt auch niemand etwas!


Was so´n guter Angelplatz alles ausmachen kann. :q
Bei uns in Wismar auf der MS "Christa" drängelt sich alles Richtung Spitze(Back). Der Käpt´n fährt dort gern an einen Möwenschwarm der auf dem Wasser sitzt. Und hält kurz vor dem Schwarm an, damit dieser nicht samt Fische darunter flüchtet. Deswegen fangen die dort auf der Spitze "etwas" mehr. Bei anderen Schiffen, wo der Käpt´n sich sehr stark am Fischfinder orientiert, wird am Heck besser gefangen, weil das Schiff nach dem Anhupen immer noch ein Stück treibt. Also viel Spaß beim Drängeln u. Petri Heil. #h


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> Heute haben übrigens "HAI IV" und "OSTPREUSSEN I" nicht abgelegt - und das Mitte Mai! Ein Jammer!



ohne genaues zu wissen, das ist keine schande sondern abstimmen mit den füßen. da ich meisten mit grundblei angel bekomme ich gut mit was für ein untergrund gerade beangelt wir.
es ist schon auffällig das ein deckshelfer rumgeht um fische zu zählen und kurz danach wird verholt und stat mischgrund ist nun plötzlich sand angesagt |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Stulle schrieb:


> ohne genaues zu wissen, das ist keine schande sondern abstimmen mit den füßen. da ich meisten mit grundblei angel bekomme ich gut mit was für ein untergrund gerade beangelt wir.
> es ist schon auffällig das ein deckshelfer rumgeht um fische zu zählen und kurz danach wird verholt und stat mischgrund ist nun plötzlich sand angesagt |kopfkrat


 

mehr als merkwürdig zumal ja vorher gefangen wurde


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Oh man , da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein|uhoh:


----------



## Waldima (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Stulle schrieb:


> ohne genaues zu wissen, das ist keine schande sondern abstimmen mit den füßen. da ich meisten mit grundblei angel bekomme ich gut mit was für ein untergrund gerade beangelt wir.
> es ist schon auffällig das ein deckshelfer rumgeht um fische zu zählen und kurz danach wird verholt und stat mischgrund ist nun plötzlich sand angesagt |kopfkrat



@Stulle: Was ICH damit sagen wollte: Bis vor zehn Jahren musste sich KEIN Kuttereigner in Heiligenhafen Gedanken machen, ob er überhaupt genug Angler für die Ausfahrt an Bord hat. Dann fing es allmählich an, in den Wintermonaten problematisch zu werden. In den letzten Jahren konnte es leider auch schon vokommen, dass in den warmen (Touristen-) Monaten einmal EIN Schiff notgedrungen im Hafen bleibt, aber nun schon ZWEI bei nur noch sechs Schiffen?! Engagiertere und weniger engagierte Kapitäne gab es schon immer!

Was DU ansprichst, ist aber noch ein weiterer Aspekt: die Denke, dass zunächst genügend Fisch an Bord kommen MUSS und dann in die "Wüste" gefahren wird! Dieses Vorgehen gab es VEREINZELT in vielen Ostseehäfen bereits in den siebziger Jahren: guter Start (Fast jeder soll erst einmal seinen Fisch fangen!), dann ein bis zwei Stunden maue Ergebnisse, damit die Angler sich langweilen, idealerweise das Auswerfen sein lassen, stattdessen in der bordeigenen Gastronomie (reichlich) konsumieren und in der letzten (halben) Stunde starkes Finish, um Lust auf die nächste Ausfahrt zu machen... Dass aber einige (angestellte) Kapitäne - und bei den angestellten Bootsführern finde ich es besonders verwunderlich und in keinster Weise nachvollziehbar!- angesichts eines täglichen Überlebenskampfs immer noch so agieren (sollen), befremdet mich. Das nächste Aus in Heiligenhafen (und eventuell in Laboe) ist doch vorhersehbar! Was die "OSTPREUSSEN I" angeht, war es aus meiner Sicht eine unglückliche Maßnahme der Reederei, Siegbert ziehen zu lassen. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon in diesem Thread. Auch ich bin seit seinem Ausscheiden nicht mehr mit diesem Kutter gefahren, sondern mich ziehts seitdem wieder auf die "Einigkeit", und ich sehe im Grunde (leider) keine echte Alternative!

P.S: Für Nostalgiker ein interessanter Artikel anbei (Kirmes auf See): http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-41252013.html

Da ist zum Teil sicher bis heute etwas dran, nur sind die Schiffe eben nicht mehr so voll wie damals!


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> @Stulle: Was ICH damit sagen wollte: Bis vor zehn Jahren musste sich KEIN Kuttereigner in Heiligenhafen Gedanken machen, ob er überhaupt genug Angler für die Ausfahrt an Bord hat. Dann fing es allmählich an, in den Wintermonaten problematisch zu werden. In den letzten Jahren konnte es leider auch schon vokommen, dass in den warmen (Touristen-) Monaten einmal EIN Schiff notgedrungen im Hafen bleibt, aber nun schon ZWEI bei nur noch sechs Schiffen?! Engagiertere und weniger engagierte Kapitäne gab es schon immer!
> 
> Was DU ansprichst, ist aber noch ein weiterer Aspekt: die Denke, dass zunächst genügend Fisch an Bord kommen MUSS und dann in die "Wüste" gefahren wird! Dieses Vorgehen gab es VEREINZELT in vielen Ostseehäfen bereits in den siebziger Jahren: guter Start (Fast jeder soll erst einmal seinen Fisch fangen!), dann ein bis zwei Stunden maue Ergebnisse, damit die Angler sich langweilen, idealerweise das Auswerfen sein lassen, stattdessen in der bordeigenen Gastronomie (reichlich) konsumieren und in der letzten (halben) Stunde starkes Finish, um Lust auf die nächste Ausfahrt zu machen... Dass aber einige (angestellte) Kapitäne - und bei den angestellten Bootsführern finde ich es besonders verwunderlich und in keinster Weise nachvollziehbar!- angesichts eines täglichen Überlebenskampfs immer noch so agieren (sollen), befremdet mich. Das nächste Aus in Heiligenhafen (und eventuell in Laboe) ist doch vorhersehbar! Was die "OSTPREUSSEN I" angeht, war es aus meiner Sicht eine unglückliche Maßnahme der Reederei, Siegbert ziehen zu lassen. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon in diesem Thread. Auch ich bin seit seinem Ausscheiden nicht mehr mit diesem Kutter gefahren, sondern mich ziehts seitdem wieder auf die "Einigkeit", und ich sehe im Grunde (leider) keine echte Alternative!
> 
> ...



Wie sollen sie ihn halten wenn er freiwillig aufhört damit er sein eigener chef ist? Sollen sie mit Gewalt drohen?   habe mich vor 2 Wochen mit siegi drüber unterhalten , er ist glücklich jetzt und damit sollte das Thema auch endlich mal durch sein.

Im Jahre 2018 ist eh Schluss damit und bis dahin lasst die kutter in ruhe geld verdienen.  Zu jeden kutter gibt es negatives zu sagen , auch zu eurem heiligen kutter. Komisch das fast kein einheimischer damit rausfährt oder? Fragt doch mal rum dort oben warum das so ist.

Wie gesagt bald ist eh Schluss und bis dahin braucht kein kutter heilig gesprochen werden kann und bei anderen keine wilden Phantasien in die Welt gesetzt werden. 

P.s. damit meine ich dich jetzt nicht persönlich mit sondern allgemein.!!!


----------



## Waldima (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Frank: Besteht zwischen uns EINIGKEIT, dass Du mit einem heiligen Kutter einen kleinen roten meinst? ;-) Was ich so mitbekomme, spielt da auch Neid eine Rolle, dass nicht jeder da oben gut darauf zu sprechen ist. Da schüren die Reederkollegen auch Stimmungen unter den Anglern. Das habe ich selbst auch schon erlebt, während Herr D. seinen Kollegen nach meiner Wahrnehmung loyal gegenübersteht...


----------



## flaps_full (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Was ist 2018?


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Waldima schrieb:


> @Frank: Besteht zwischen uns EINIGKEIT, dass Du mit einem heiligen Kutter einen kleinen roten meinst? ;-) Was ich so mitbekomme, spielt da auch Neid eine Rolle, dass nicht jeder da oben gut darauf zu sprechen ist. Da schüren die Reederkollegen auch Stimmungen unter den Anglern. Das habe ich selbst auch schon erlebt, während Herr D. seinen Kollegen nach meiner Wahrnehmung loyal gegenübersteht...



Ich rede jetzt nicht nur von anglern sondern von Leuten die neutral sein sollten. Ja wir reden vom selben|wavey:
Ich bin im Februar mit Thomas gefahren und das ganze schiff hat nur 6 Dorsche gefangen , mir würde es aber nie im Traum einfallen Thomas Absicht zi unterstellen.  Das selbe wünsche ich mir hier von usern gegenüber den anderen kuttern auch.

Ab 2018 sind holzkutter verboten.  Darüber kann man auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## MortyHH (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



flaps_full schrieb:


> Was ist 2018?



Da läuft die Genehmigung für die Holzkutter aus. (denke ich|kopfkrat)


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

echt ? das würde auf jeden fall einiges ändern |bigeyes


----------



## elbetaler (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

#h Aus den Holzkähnen "Stahlmantelgeschosse" machen oder GFK auf die Planken geklatscht! Schluss mit dem Gejammere, fetten Kredit aufgenommen und mal was Neues auf Kiel legen lassen. Dabei gleich mit max. 15 Personen als Mitfahrer kalkulieren, die aber mit allen (normalen) Annehmlichkeiten rechnen könnten, z.B. dass gleichzeitig zwei Leute ein GROSSES Geschäft machen können, dass in der kalten Jahreszeit heisse Getränke umsonst sind, dass für diese Angler Leihgerät da ist - was auch was taugt und nicht der urälteste Schrott ist, dass die Angler als Gäste respektvoll behandelt werden - besonders Frauen nicht ständig unter unflätiger Anmache zu leiden haben (wird ja nur lustig gemeint), dass es spürbare jahreszeitliche oder tagesabhängige Rabatte gibt - um z.B. Benachteiligten dieses Erlebnis zu ermöglichen, dass die Tagestaktik des Kapitäns von ihm transparent schon beim Ablegen in groben Zügen bekanntgegeben wird, dass zwei Platznummern gelost werden - sodass jeder einmal wechselt und damit Fortuna die Geschicke lenkt (ausser Gruppen-Charter) |bla:|bla:|bla:  usw.usw.

Das könnte man noch problemlos weiter fortführen! Entscheidend für einen "guten Kuttertag" sind nicht 30,40,50 Fische gefangen zu haben, sondern das Positive was im Oberstübchen bleibt, sind eben auch die Randbedingungen!
Auf so einem Kutter bin ich zahlender Gast und Kunde und möchte meine "Königstellung" auch spüren (....der Gast ist König....). 
Passiert mir das in einer Gaststätte, dass ich mir unwillkommen vorkomme, dreh´ich mich auf´m Absatz um - und da ist nur noch ne Staubwolke zu sehen!
...Was eben auf dem Kutter etwas schwierig ist, aber da komme ich eben nicht wieder. Und mein schlechter Bericht schreckt dann noch andere ab, also gute Mundpropaganda Fehlanzeige, dann eben keine Kunden.

Warum die Holzschiffe keine Zulassung mehr bekommen sollen, bezieht sich bestimmt auf eine ganze Reihe von Bestimmungen. Da gibt es garantiert Lücken, z.B. : ....bis 12 Personen ....so und so lange und so und so weit bei bis zu ....Bft...
Keine Ahnung! Spekulatius hoch drei, bis dahin fliesst noch viel Wasser die Elbe runter. :m

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Frank the Tank (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Aus den Holzkähnen "Stahlmantelgeschosse" machen oder GFK auf die Planken geklatscht! Schluss mit dem Gejammere, fetten Kredit aufgenommen und mal was Neues auf Kiel legen lassen. Dabei gleich mit max. 15 Personen als Mitfahrer kalkulieren, die aber mit allen (normalen) Annehmlichkeiten rechnen könnten, z.B. dass gleichzeitig zwei Leute ein GROSSES Geschäft machen können, dass in der kalten Jahreszeit heisse Getränke umsonst sind, dass für diese Angler Leihgerät da ist - was auch was taugt und nicht der urälteste Schrott ist, dass die Angler als Gäste respektvoll behandelt werden - besonders Frauen nicht ständig unter unflätiger Anmache zu leiden haben (wird ja nur lustig gemeint), dass es spürbare jahreszeitliche oder tagesabhängige Rabatte gibt - um z.B. Benachteiligten dieses Erlebnis zu ermöglichen, dass die Tagestaktik des Kapitäns von ihm transparent schon beim Ablegen in groben Zügen bekanntgegeben wird, dass zwei Platznummern gelost werden - sodass jeder einmal wechselt und damit Fortuna die Geschicke lenkt (ausser Gruppen-Charter) |bla:|bla:|bla:  usw.usw.
> 
> Das könnte man noch problemlos weiter fortführen! Entscheidend für einen "guten Kuttertag" sind nicht 30,40,50 Fische gefangen zu haben, sondern das Positive was im Oberstübchen bleibt, sind eben auch die Randbedingungen!
> Auf so einem Kutter bin ich zahlender Gast und Kunde und möchte meine "Königstellung" auch spüren (....der Gast ist König....).
> ...



Danke für den klasse Beitrag , stimme mit jedem wort von dir überein. 

So ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag wieder hochfahren und ich werde wohl wieder vorher anrufen um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen:k#h

Gruß


----------



## Macker (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@Elbetaler du kannst ja mal mit deiner "Geschäftsidee" bei ner Bank Vorsprechen wegen dem Fetten Kredit.
Die Reaktion von dem Banker kannst denn wohl bei You Tube einstellen.
Die Angelkutter werden über Kurz oder Lang aussterben weil die Leute kein Geld mehr haben.
Was denkst du denn so an Fahrgeld auf deinem Traumschiff zu nehmen?
Wie viele Ausfahrten machst du im Monat mit Wie vielen Leuten?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## thomas19 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Hallo Leute,
in einem der Beiträge hier steht, man hat Siegbert Deutsch "ziehen" lassen. Fährt denn jetzt ein anderer dieses Schiff u.wenn ja wer? Ich bin ja nur gelegentlich in Helitown.
Zur Platzbestellerei würde ich sagen, finde ich es am Besten, wie es auf der Blauort gemacht wird. Man ruft an, wann man fahren will und macht aus, an welchem Platz man angeln darf. Dann ist man optimal vorbereitet u. es gibt kein Gedrängel. Gut finde ich es, wenn auf dem Angelkutter, so wie auf der Monika Fischbrötchen verkauft werden. Für Angeltouris doch optimal, wenn sie von weit her kommen. Im Winter ist es optimal,wenn Glühwein angeboten wird.
Petri
thomas19 #h


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Der markt wird weiter da sein nur selbst die die jetzt noch da mit fahren werden sich das für die neuen preise nicht mehr gefallen lassen verarscht zu werden


----------



## Franky D (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Danke für den klasse Beitrag , stimme mit jedem wort von dir überein.
> 
> So ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag wieder hochfahren und ich werde wohl wieder vorher anrufen um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen:k#h
> 
> Gruß


 
wo gehts hin und welcher kudder


----------



## freibadwirt (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



thomas19 schrieb:


> l. Gut finde ich es, wenn auf dem Angelkutter, so wie auf der Monika Fischbrötchen verkauft werden. Für Angeltouris doch optimal,
> thomas19 #h



Da stimm ich dir 100% zu das ist das einzige was mir auf der Blauort fehlt.
Andreas


----------



## Frank the Tank (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



Franky D schrieb:


> wo gehts hin und welcher kudder




wenn es mit sonntag klar geht werde ich mit der ostpreußen fahren.


----------



## elbetaler (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

#h|bigeyes

Hallo, liebe Angelfreunde.
Mit meinem letzten Beitrag wollte ich nicht nur mal eben so´ne Meinung hier reinklecksen, sondern und gerade durch die Übertreibung für mehr Anschaulichkeit sorgen und euch zum Nachdenken anregen!
Wobei mir die Machbarkeit der besagten Bootsbauten und Umbauten auch reichlich fiktiv erscheint. Auf jeden Fall wäre das komplette Einstampfen ein Verbrechen an den Meeresanglern. 
Kein Studierter hat sich jemals an seinen schönen Schreibtisch gesetzt und mal hochgerechnet, wieviel die Angler an Kohle nicht nur auf die Schiffe geschleppt haben (Jahrzehnte!), sondern geblendet vom Angebot und unter Zeitdruck z.B. zu Baltic! Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Übernachtungen und was Angler alles noch so konsumieren...|uhoh::q....und umsetzen.
Was gibt es denn seitens der Kommunal-Politiker so an Ideen und Meinungen, dass ein ganz grosses Stück an Tradition und Attraktivität und auch Einnahmequelle mit dem Plan 2018 kaputt gemacht wird?!

Ich bin sehr oft hingefahren. Meine Lieblinge waren die Christa, Hai 4, Einigkeit und Seeteufel. Habe meine 20 oder 25 Deutsche Mark bezahlt und los gings. Nachher noch schön zollfrei eigekauft, für Frauchen ein Parfümchen, für Vaddi was zum Luxus-Gurgeln und paar Naschereien.
Alles Geschichte, alles weg, Spass geht anders! Vielen Dank an Brüssel und sonstige schlaue Leute!
Glaubt mir, ich habe die Neuzeit auch noch mitgemacht, wo sich der Ton an Bord verrauht hat, immer mehr am Erlebnis genagt wurde. Keinem konnte man es plötzlich recht machen. Die Ellenbogen ganz weit ausgefahren und vorallem ist ja der Kapitän schuld. Wenn ich mich über´n Tag ärgern muss, wo bleibt dann für 40 EURO die Erholung?
Ich habe mir vor nunmehr über 10 Jahren ein Boot gekauft und schlagartig kam der Spass zurück!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und ungezählte schöne Fische, Erlebnisse mit Verwandten und Kumpels.
Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt mir´s trotzdem wieder an, zu kuttern. Aber eben längst nicht mehr so oft. Schade für die gesamte Kutter-Kultur und für jeden und alles, was noch dranhängt. Aber ich kann und will mir das nicht mehr regelmässig leisten. Tut mir leid, ich würde es mir anders wünschen.
So, nun den Grips angestrengt und nach akzeptablen Kompromissen gesucht! Wir Angler sind nicht der letzte Schiss, wir verdienen es angehört und ernstgenommen zu werden. Und dieses Streicheln und Abwiegeln, dieses Verweisen auf viel Wichtigeres und auch die rasante Geschwindigkeit der Amtsschimmel sind einfach nicht so hinzunehmen! Die Verbände müssen viel präsenter auftreten, dass allgemein nicht zuletzt der schlechte Leumund der Angler bekämpft wird und der Respekt zurückkehrt.


Schöne Grüsse.
(Bin übrigens Sonntag wieder mit Boot los.):vik:


----------



## bacalo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@elbetaler

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## offense80 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@elbetaler

besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können #6

Früher war ich auch öfter auf den Kuttern, und es war jedes mal wieder ein Erlebnis, ganz früh morgens am Hafen die Sonne aufgehen zu sehen, das Geschrei der Möwen zu hören, nett mit den Leuten zu quatschen, das tuckern des Diesels zu spüren, und dann langsam zu den Fischgründen aufzubrechen. Und auch wenn ich mal nichts gefangen habe, es war der Gesamteindruck der mich faszinierte. Und das alles für 25 D Mark....
Durch den Teuro wurde diese Touren immer weniger, und die Gespräche an Bord veränderten sich auch. Es wurde immer mehr darüber genörgelt, wie wenig man doch nur noch fängt, wie teuer alles geworden ist, und und und....zeitweise hatte das nichts mehr mit Spaß, Freizeit und angeln zu tun....

Und ganz ehrlich......wenn ich hier nicht solche netten Chaoten kennengelernt hätte, mit denen ich meine Dorsch- oder Makrelentour machen würde.......ich würde wohl garnicht mehr rausfahren


----------



## elbetaler (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

#h Danke für euren Zuspruch, bzgl. des Beitrages.
Zwar sind wir etwas vom speziellen Thema abgewichen, bin aber der Meinung, es passte so ganz gut mit rein.

@offense, freue mich auch auf die BKT ab Laboe, da kann man in den ...Drillpausen...:q noch reden.

...Und - du hast es schon indirekt gesagt, es liegt auch viel am Umgang untereinander, wie der Angeltag wird.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Heiligenhafener (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

moin, ich bin zwar erst neu hier, komme aber aus heiligenhafen und fahren öfters mit den juttern auch mit der ostpreußen, dazu kann ich sagen das im winter so vom november bis zika ende Februar eine ersatz mannschaft an bord war, Der ehemalige Kapitain Siegberd hatte abgemustert, und der Matrose der sonst mit fährt ist in der Zeit immer auf heimat urlaub. Eigentlich ist die stimmung auf der Ostpreußen gut, War erst gestern da hab meine Kiste Fisch bekommen hatte gute Stimmung bei dem Mianglern und Dado der Matrose machte scherze fast alles ok. Nur der neue Kapitain ist etwas still, kommt nur asu der Brücke wenn er mit Gaffen muß, Sonst kein pipp zu hören. Die Ostrpreußen ist jetzt auch auf Facebook zu sehen mit aktuellen meldungen. Leider kann ich nicht bestreiten das die Ostpreußen schon besser aus sah sehr ungeflägt zur Zeit hoffe das dass wieder besser wird. Aber Fisch findet sie immer noch 
Euch allen viel spaß beim angeln.


----------



## kuhni2704 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

War am Samstag erstmalig und vermutlich letztmalig mit der Ostpreussen draußen. Auf meinem Stammkutter der Einigkeit war eine geschlossene Veranstaltung, auf der Hai IV auch, also die Ostpreussen. Genervt hat von Anfang an, daß Bug und Heck wohl für Stammangler reserviert waren, das gibt es auf der Einigkeit auch nicht. Hatte mir vom neuen Skipper einiges erhofft, schließlich ist er eine Heiligenhafener Fischerlegende. Insgesamt wirkte er sehr unmotiviert, nicht das gewohnte "Mooin Männer" oder ähnliche freundliche Worte. Das Schiff war in meinen Augen mit gut 50 Anglern überfüllt. Durch schwach Drift und wenig große Fische blieben die Katastrophen, was die Schnüre anging, aus. An der Tonne 5 gab es zwar reichlich Bisse, aber viele Wittlinge und untermaßige Dorsche, insgesamt wenig Dorsch. Der Skipper wechselte kaum den Angelplatz, oft nur 1 minütige Standortwechsel, immer in Sichtweite der Tonne 5, er musste doch gesehen haben, dass wenig geht. Konsequente Standorttreue bis zur Schlusshupe. Anders bei Thomas Deutsch am Donnerstag, als bis Mittag wenig ging, hat er beim Mittagessen ca. 20 min. neu gesucht und einen Hammer-Schwarm gefunden, in dem fast alle noch mal einen oder zwei 3-5-Pfünder (oder mehr) gezogen haben. Es spielte keine Rolle, dass der Ausflug etwas länger gedauert hat. Thomas war richtig erleichtert ("Grade nochmal meine Haut gerettet") und die Ankunft in Heiligenhafen war 30 min. später. Das macht einen guten Skipper aus, die Motivation ist sicherlich höher, wenn einem der Kahn gehört, als wenn man angestellt ist und nur froh darüber ist um 15:30, besser 15:15 wieder an Land zu gehen.
Erschreckt haben mich auch der Service an Bord, wenig Schlachttische ohne fließendes Wasser, Toilette kaputt, Mittagessen war trotz Vorreservierung ausverkauft. Ich bin eine Erfahrung reicher und Thomas behält mich als Angler, so sieht es aus.


----------



## Waldima (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

@kuhni2704: Der aktuelle Kapitän hatte ja von 1994 bis 2007 sein eigenes Schiff. Dass seine Selbstständigkeit ein Ende fand, hatte sicher Gründe... . Du kannst ja froh sein, dass er überhaupt den Kutter einmal verlegt hat. Zu Zeiten mit eigenem Schiff war konsequentes 30-min-Angeln an einem Platz nicht unüblich, egal ob Fisch kam oder nicht... Die Toilette ist entweder dauerhaft kaputt (war schon im Herbst 2011 so, ich meine allerdings 2012 hat sie funktioniert!) oder schon wieder... Was ich ganz schlimm fand: Bei meinem Besuch in Heiligenhafen Ende Mai 2013 wurde nach Rückkehr in den Hafen auf der "OSTPREUSSEN I" nicht einmal der Müll entsorgt, sondern lag dort zum Teil noch wild an Deck herum, als die Crew längst zu Hause war. 

@Heiligenhafener: Bezüglich der Optik sprechen mindestens 50 % der Schiffe aktuell nicht sonderlich an, der jährliche Werfttermin nähert sich bei vielen Kuttern der Jährung, das ist nun einmal so. Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass Ende Mai 2013 nur zwei der drei Rettungsinseln an Bord waren. Außerdem fehlte an der Brücke einer der beiden Strahler. Nach Gerhards Tod wird nach meinem Empfinden nur noch Geld aus dem Schiff gezogen. Die Reederin verfolgt andere Interessen. Der Sohn tut, was er kann (s. HP und FB), ist aber noch sehr jung und erlernt einen völlig anderen Beruf. Was soll dabei herauskommen?

Soweit ich weiß, war Heiko S. doch im letzten Herbst/Winter Kapitän auf der "OSTPREUSSEN I". Das ist ja nun auch kein Anfänger! Wäre aus meiner Sicht die dauerhaft bessere Wahl gewesen!


----------



## Frank the Tank (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> War am Samstag erstmalig und vermutlich letztmalig mit der Ostpreussen draußen. Auf meinem Stammkutter der Einigkeit war eine geschlossene Veranstaltung, auf der Hai IV auch, also die Ostpreussen. Genervt hat von Anfang an, daß Bug und Heck wohl für Stammangler reserviert waren, das gibt es auf der Einigkeit auch nicht. Hatte mir vom neuen Skipper einiges erhofft, schließlich ist er eine Heiligenhafener Fischerlegende. Insgesamt wirkte er sehr unmotiviert, nicht das gewohnte "Mooin Männer" oder ähnliche freundliche Worte. Das Schiff war in meinen Augen mit gut 50 Anglern überfüllt. Durch schwach Drift und wenig große Fische blieben die Katastrophen, was die Schnüre anging, aus. An der Tonne 5 gab es zwar reichlich Bisse, aber viele Wittlinge und untermaßige Dorsche, insgesamt wenig Dorsch. Der Skipper wechselte kaum den Angelplatz, oft nur 1 minütige Standortwechsel, immer in Sichtweite der Tonne 5, er musste doch gesehen haben, dass wenig geht. Konsequente Standorttreue bis zur Schlusshupe. Anders bei Thomas Deutsch am Donnerstag, als bis Mittag wenig ging, hat er beim Mittagessen ca. 20 min. neu gesucht und einen Hammer-Schwarm gefunden, in dem fast alle noch mal einen oder zwei 3-5-Pfünder (oder mehr) gezogen haben. Es spielte keine Rolle, dass der Ausflug etwas länger gedauert hat. Thomas war richtig erleichtert ("Grade nochmal meine Haut gerettet") und die Ankunft in Heiligenhafen war 30 min. später. Das macht einen guten Skipper aus, die Motivation ist sicherlich höher, wenn einem der Kahn gehört, als wenn man angestellt ist und nur froh darüber ist um 15:30, besser 15:15 wieder an Land zu gehen.
> Erschreckt haben mich auch der Service an Bord, wenig Schlachttische ohne fließendes Wasser, Toilette kaputt, Mittagessen war trotz Vorreservierung ausverkauft. Ich bin eine Erfahrung reicher und Thomas behält mich als Angler, so sieht es aus.




zum kapitän werde ich nichts sagen, habe mir da meine meinung zu gebildet.

aber zu dem anderen, es gibt doch 4 schlachttische dort, glaub mehr hat die einigkeit auch nicht. pro tisch können 2-3 angler stehen das reicht locker aus. frischwasser ist immer aus dem schlauch dort, habe es noch nie erlebt das kein schlauch lief. also vor 2 wochen waren die toiletten heil gewesen. was war denn genau damit gewesen?#c

also den service fand ich immer top auf der ostpreußen, dado kann man immer ansprechen wenn probleme sind und er hilft sofort ist meine erfahrung|kopfkrat

ich werde mir wohl am samstag wieder den kutter geben|wavey:

gruß frank


----------



## kuhni2704 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen!*

Zum Thema Schlachttische:
Mehr sind es auf der Einigkeit auch nicht, dafür 15 Angler weniger. Habe auf dieser Fahrt definitiv mehr als 50 Angler gezählt, am Tag zuvor auf der ebenfalls grenzwertig vollen Einigkeit knapp über 30.
Ein Wasserschlauch ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig, wenn man sauber und hygienisch Fische schlachten möchte, auf der Einigkeit haben die Tische fließendes Wasser.


----------

